# New reading chair and lamp, plus DX Platform cover



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Yesterday's voyage to Ikea resulted in a comfy new reading chair, the Poang armchair with matching footstool, because the couch just wasn't working out for reading on my Kindle. Depending on the frame and cushion options, the Poang costs anywhere fro $89 to $199. I picked the basic frame, but there are rocker and lounge chair versions as well. Assembly took less than 30 minutes for the chair and the footstool (not pictured) then I set it in front of one of my living room windows to get good natural light during the day:


The new reading chair required a new reading light, the Ikea Jansjo clip-on light. The clip is well padded, and perfect for clipping to the wood frame of the Poang chair then adjusting to light the Kindle screen. The cord is REALLY long, and the switch is handily right up by the clip. The bendy arm makes it easy to position the light so that the Kindle screen is well lit, without any glare:


Here's the lamp clipped to the frame of the chair:


Based on the results of my poll over in the accessory forum, and also because the purple was out of stock, I got the M-Edge Smooth Black Leather Platform Jacket for my new Kindle DX Graphite, to go with my DecalGirl Infinity skin:


Front view of the Kindle DX Graphite in a DecalGirl Infinity skin and M-Edge Smooth Black Leather Platform Jacket:


I have to admit I also have the Purple Pebbled Leather Platform Jacket on order, because the email from M-Edge customer service saying they had ONE left in stock came in right after the email from Apple refunding my iPhone bumper, and with a 25% off coupon for the M-Edge store, that brought the price of the cover down almost to what I got back for the iPhone bumper. (At least, that's my justification for it. Plus, I can't have just one cover for the DX, that's boring.  )


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

What a nice relaxing reading corner you have created. Enjoy it!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Those chairs are surprisingly comfortable for how Spartan they look, aren't they?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We have two of those chairs and love them!  It is a race as to whether the cat gets there first, or me!
We are getting a new lounge suite soon, maybe I need to think about this some more.....
Your set up looks so cozy, I love it.

You can never have just one kindle cover btw!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Those chairs are surprisingly comfortable for how Spartan they look, aren't they?


I am AMAZED at how comfy that chair is! I hadn't actually tried one until just a couple months ago, and since then it has been at the top of my "buy this on the next trip to Ikea" list.

The other nice thing is how light it is, so I can drag it around the room a bit, for instance over in front of the computer to watch a movie when it's too hot to turn on the big TV!


----------

